# Raw Food for Brachycephalic breeds?



## Bulldog Mom (Jul 7, 2009)

I have been researching the Raw Food diet in anticipation of switching my 6-month old English Bulldog to it. He currently eats Innova Puppy Kibble and is as much of a gulper as I've ever seen, so I know I need to proceed carefully and start with frozen raw meaty bones of a larger variety until he learns not to gulp to avoid him choking. However, in researching this I came across the following statement from a Bulldog specific article on diet and nutrition:

"Brachycephalic breeds such as bulldogs have jaws and teeth conditions that are not compatible with a raw food and bones diet."

I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with the bulldog, or a similar flat-faced breed and the raw diet. I would think that due to the overcrowding of the teeth in the bulldog they would really benefit in terms of dental health. However the above statement raises some choking and breathing concerns, so I would more than welcome any feedback.
Thanks!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think if you were to use larger bones and pieces of meat for your bulldog, it would be forced to chew more and therefore be less likely to choke on it.


----------



## goatheaven (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a 5 year old English Bulldog and I don't feed her raw for the same reasons. She chokes just too easy. I love the benefits of raw though so I give her freeze dried raw patties from Stella and Chewy. I know it is not the same but better than kibble I think. We also home cook. These are easier for her to chew. My Bulldog chokes on every kind of chew (bullysticks, cow ears, hooves, etc.)


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Bulldog Mom said:


> "Brachycephalic breeds such as bulldogs have jaws and teeth conditions that are not compatible with a raw food and bones diet."


Baloney. There are litterally thousands of smushed faced dogs eating prey model raw diets. They handle it just fine.



> I would think that due to the overcrowding of the teeth in the bulldog they would really benefit in terms of dental health.


You are exactly correct.



> However the above statement raises some choking and breathing concerns, so I would more than welcome any feedback.
> Thanks!


Owners of most all dogs have the same concerns before they start feeding raw and maybe for the first couple of months into it. They soon learn that their fears were baseless.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

I have 3 Pugs... All on raw. I mix it up between ground raw meat bones and organs and whole pieces of raw like venison ribs and chicken necks and backs. They are all scarfers, but they have no problem with raw at all. They know once they have a big chunk of meat they have to chew it before they inhale it. It's instinct.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

MandyPug said:


> I have 3 Pugs... All on raw. I mix it up between ground raw meat bones and organs and whole pieces of raw like venison ribs and chicken necks and backs. They are all scarfers, but they have no problem with raw at all. They know once they have a big chunk of meat they have to chew it before they inhale it. It's instinct.


I don't know that I would agree with 'instinct' as my female will literally swallow a whole chicken thigh if I am not watching her. Litterally swallow it WHOLE!! I have seen her put it in her mouth, through it to the back of her throught and then go on and sniff for more food. I don't even see it go down, but it does because I don't see it any more and she is not choking.... NO MORE THIGHS for her. She gets things that are too big to swallow or things without bones!! I have never seen a dog do something like that! 

I am finding out why Izzy has had diarrhea and has been more agressive lately... She is pregnant!!! Not something that I was wanting, but something that I am about to have to deal with as she is due in the next couple of weeks! Also, she doesn't have the diarrhea when I have her on the veal that I bought, only when eating chicken!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow that is one expensive meal to feed a larger dog like that! Hahaha! Congrats on the pups, I guess, even though you didn't want them. I'm sure they'll be adorable nonetheless!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Wow that is one expensive meal to feed a larger dog like that! Hahaha! Congrats on the pups, I guess, even though you didn't want them. I'm sure they'll be adorable nonetheless!


I am trying her on the lamb that I got on sale last night and then some pork to see if they are ok with her also. The veal was just on sale the last time that I went to the store and that is what I had in the freezer. 
I have been looking for les expencive meals for her to eat, but I don't want the diarrhea, especially with pups on the way. 
I am excited about the pups, however they were not expected!


----------

